# Looking for Tele DVD'S



## MPEARSON (May 23, 2005)

TRY UPPRODUCTIONS.COM. UNPARALLELED 3, SOUL SLIDE IS A GREAT MOVIE. SOMETIMES THEY GIVE YOU A FREE VHS WHEN YOU ORDER A MOVIE. ALL THEIR MOVIES ARE PRETTY GOOD


----------



## teleski1 (Nov 8, 2004)

toughguy productions Nat has 6 films now and are a ton better than unparralled. Great athletes and digital quality. check it. toughguyproductions.com totaltelemark.com


----------



## MPEARSON (May 23, 2005)

Tough guy productions is pretty good. They are some local guys, so it's cool to support the guy's from your own backyard. They basically have the same athletes with not my type of music (Billy Idol, journey). Anyway there all pretty good it's up you and your style. Help support teleski1, it's sounds like he works for them.

Feel the burn!!! til it burns no more.


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*We've got a couple*

We have a few in stock:
Total Telemark IV
New Powderwhore movie: PW05
Chasing Home from Falling Forward Films should be here any day.

We can ship anywhere.

-Sean


----------

